# Solved: HP Image Zone Help



## Teter (Apr 4, 2007)

Can someone help me? I have an HP computer with Windows XP (2). With it came HP Image Zone. As a beginner with the computer being just one year old, I managed to crash it.
My question is that I seem to have two HP Image Zones. One says HP Image Zone, and the other says HP Image Zone Plus but both seem to be the same and when I open either, the heading is still HP Image Zone. Desktop icon says HP Image Zone Plus. Is the Plus supposed to be different and where did it go? Does this mean when virus scanning 'my pictures' it has to do it twice? Please explain....


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to the TSG Forum.

Image Zone can be a problem.... Is your Computer running now ??
What's the Make and Model of your Scanner ??
Do you really use HP IZ for anything other than Scanning ?????


----------



## Teter (Apr 4, 2007)

OOOOPPPPS! Sorry, unsure how to use this and answer you back. Yes, my computer is now running and I can tell you that it was very costly to reboot the system by a professional. The cost was a new computer. You mentioned scanner - what scanner? Where? No , I don't have a scanner after I had to ask someone what you were speaking of. I use HP Image Zone for my digital camera. It puts the pictures in folders or albums (My Pictures) and you can edit the pictures. Also send them by email, order prints, use a scanner, copy, print and other stuff. I prefer it over the Adobe which I never got the hang of. As I "searched' for HP Image Zone, the same files came up as it did with searching for HP Image Zone Plus. Is that any help? Can I just delete one? Thank You.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

You must never "delete" program files that are installed.
The can be removed by "uninstalling" the program.

Personally I would never install Image Zone just for a camera, it is not my favorite program, it seems to cause more issues than it is worth.

With Windows XP, most cameras will show up in Windows Explorer when connected as a "removeable drive" and allow images to be copied from the camera card to any folder of your choice.

There is also a free program that works smoothly and is very user friendly called Picasa
http://picasa.google.com/

It would make editing and copying or printing of your digital camera images very simple compared to Image Zone. You can download it and install it without touching or affecting Image Zone, I suggest you try it and see.

If you become comfortable with that, then uninstall Image Zone via Control Panel Add/Remove Programs.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I can tell you how to remove HPIZ .. and I even have HP's IZ removal tool.

HPIZ shouldn't hurt your computer ... But using HPIZ can get you in trouble.
May I suggest you learn how to use something Better... First.

I would suggest Irfanview ... http://www.irfanview.com/
It's not an organizer/browser so you'll have to do your picture organizing manually.
This is better .. Because a lot of the problems we see here are caused by Organizing programs.

Picasa is also good but it's an organizer/browser... sort of.
They're both free .. why not try both ... then choose.

What's the Make and Model number of your Computer & Camera ...
And are you running XP or Vista ??


----------



## Teter (Apr 4, 2007)

I have an HP Pavilion with Windows XP (2). I should tell you that I never had a problem with HP IZ until I crashed my new computer. Thats when it got mixed up. It might have been the way I told the professional who "uncrashed" it by rebooting-if that's what it's called. A well known anti virus package downloaded so much and it did it twice that it wiped out the memory of different programs. I think if I wanted it back I can use application recovery. I did that on ITunes and all went well. Am I right?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

A lot of HPIZ or Kodak Easy Share uses do not have problems.
We only see those who do ... (or when they do)


kiwiguy said:


> Personally I would never install Image Zone just for a camera, it is not my favorite program, it seems to cause more issues than it is worth.


Amen

I've replaced HPIZ and M$ Image n Fax Viewer with Irfanview.
And I have a HP and a Sony camera and two HP Scanners.


----------



## lbeck (Oct 29, 2007)

This will seem like a strange request, given the advice in this thread. I got here using a Google search cause I'm trying to find out how to GET HPIZ. I had it on my XP machine but when I installed Vista the only thing that HP has to offer is HP Essential or something like that. If you think IZ is bad, try Essential.

I use several different programs for different functions. I especially like IZ for the panorama creator, for a quick view of photo thumbnails and for red-eye correction. I use PhotoImpact for most heavy-duty image editing, Noise Ninja for noise removal, and Sierra Imaging for printing photos.

Does anyone know where I can get HPIZ program so that I can instal it on my vista system? I've tried the HP website and even emailed tech support. They did return the email with a standard HPIZ has been replaced with HP Essential.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Welcome to the TSG forum.
Not sure I understand your last sentence ... and Vista could be a problem... even more than HPIZ
HPIZ comes with many HP Printer/Scanners, But I'm not sure how it would install if it couldn't see a HP scanner.
Took a look at my HP AIO .. To see what the Vista software offered.
The file size was only about half of the XP install ... looks like the basic only

I'd suggest you get the freeware Irfanview ... http://www.irfanview.com/
to replace Photo Gallery as your default Viewer/Editor...
Then get Photoshop Elements 6.0 for your advanced editing chores... ~~$90
And forget all the other stuff.

The Worlds Best Panorama program is free .. 
http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~mbrown/autostitch/autostitch.html


----------



## lbeck (Oct 29, 2007)

Lots of good answers. Thanks for the quick reply.

Like many Vista users, I agree with your nasty comments about Vista. However, I've put too much time into getting it to work and replacing applications to turn back now. But if I knew when I purchased it what I know now - I'd stick with XP. My other reason for not turning back is that like it or not I think it'll be around for a while.

Sorry about my last sentence. I was trying to explain that the obvious place to get HP software is from their website. When I couldn't find it, I contacted custiomer support and asked for a vista version or a downloadable XP version. They replied that HPIZ had been replaced with HP Essential.

I know that the rest of the universe uses PhotoShop, and the $90 doesn't scare me away. It's just that I've gotten pretty proficient with PhotoImpact over the past 10 years or so and I'm too lazy to learn another program, though I may bite the bullet someday. Also, I like the companion program PhotoImpact Album since it has a great keyword search utility and enables CSV export so that I can keep spreadsheet database files of my digital collection of ~ 10,000 photos.

I'll try the panorama software. If it works as well as HPIZ I may just eliminate my desire for that program. I will tell you, though, that I've used lots of panprama software and the HP product usually stiches automatically without adjustment and even corrects lighting irragularities among the photo set that you're panoramizing. 

Oh, and your comment on not seeing my HP scanner - you're on target here. It's one of my many complaints about Vista (or HP?). I have a HP all in one printer/copier/scanner (3210 I think) that's only about a year old and Vista wouldn't recognize it. I had to use HP tech support to get it going again and have to use an INternet Explorer webasite and type in the IP address of the thing to get it to scan. HP has a utility to check for updates but when I try to access it, I get an error message that it can't find any HP printer in my system. Since I'm copying/scanning/printing with workarounds, I decided to give it a rest until HP develops a newer or better Vista driver.

Thanks again. I'm off to visit the URLs that you recommended.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The only problem with the Fully Automatic panorama program I linked to ..
It expires occasionally .. And you have to get a new one.
Keep the link somewhere safe.

All you need to run your HP Printer/Scanner is the Basic Drivers ... The Twain for the scanner.
I use Irfanview to run my HP AIO scanner .... More info if you need.

My HP computers came w HPIZ ... 
It's one of the first programs I send to great Write Only Memory (WOM) in the sky.


----------

